# MF Global Australia - who will take their place?



## rowantrades (23 November 2011)

Sob story from The Aus:
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...-mf-global-chief/story-fn91v9q3-1226203009129

MF Global Aus used to be big time, they had 1000s of customers, supplied a quality platform - fast execution, REAL TIME NEWS!

They will leave a hole in the market waiting to be filled - will it an existing player slide into it or will we see a new operation start?


----------

